# new little ones



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

My boy friend recently got me this little chocolate doe, she is soo lovely and such sweet natured. Well she gave birth to her first littler this morning 7 little pups cant wait untill I can get them out and have a good look. I will take some pics in a couple of days let her settle in with them first


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Congrats on the babies!  :bash Do you know what the father was? 
Weve got some little chocs at the moment, probably my favourite colour :love1


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

AAaah!! Congratulations!! =]


----------



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanx
From what i can gather from my boyfriend hes not that mousie lol he is chocolate too but carries dove and i think she does too guess ill just have to wait and see


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Aww bless congrats on the babies. Bet the colours will be lovely.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If your mouse is chocolate he can't carry dove (dove is pink eyed black and black is dominant to chocolate). He could however carry silver (pink eyed blue), which can look very similar in some cases. Hope that helps


----------



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanx Im still not very good at genetics im learning but I really need to go over it with some one lol theres only so much you can pick up on your own  Need to get a couple of book out as well lol. Grr its really anoying when you get a mouse and dont know who the father was and the boyfriend hasnt told me who it was he got her off he says its just a friend of his who was finished with breeding mice. I know she is not inbred as apparently the guy was a reliable breeder or what ever lol From what I can gather as I have just told him what you said he said well it was either dove or chocolate (hes no help lol).

Anyway heres some pics of my little girl and her 7 babies just 2 days old, there soo small. I had a peek in and she climbed on to my hand and up my arm while i had a look  Best mummy yet not one has died or been eaten and all full of milk.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Aaaa! So cute  I SO want to steal them!! georg!!!


----------



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

6 days old and there getting sooo much bigger already  I think I have 3 does and 4 bucks today theres always the same 2 who im sure keep changing sex for the last week lol


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

aww cute lil choc pups, yum!


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

The baby frogging ontop of the pile :love Yummy chocs


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Aaah! Immensly cute!!!


----------



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

BIG BIG thank you to peteyandthegang for coming round 2day and confirming that my 3 little girls are girls and other 4 are boys  BTW flaire is fine now and looking just as big same goes for dusk dont know what that was :?


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

My pleasure  Ill probably turn out to be wrong now :lol: Was good to see all your guys together today


----------



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

I know its only been 8 days but we have confirmation 3 girls and 4 boys  The girls have little nipples starting to show. OMG in 1 day they have changed now they run/wobble lol still got their eyes closed but its harder to keep track of whos who when they move around soo much lol


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

they certainly are good enough to eat :lol:


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Bless they are so very cute. You can see nipples of your girlies I couldn't till they were alot older with our litters. I know what you mean the babies change daily.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ah! Bless they're tininess


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Ooh glad I was right :lol: Any sign of eye openings yet? Arent they 2 weeks now? So sweet


----------



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

I have looked to day but they still had there eyes closed yesterday they are about 1week and 4 days now


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Its still early days and if they are small aswell that will delay their eyes being opened. They will open eventually.


----------



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

13 dyas old as of yesterday  and there starting to open there eyes  they are soo sweet!!!


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Cuuuuuute :love Cant wait to see them again!


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

gorgous


----------

